# Progetto Configurazione Italiana del Kernel Linux

## emix

Salve a tutti. Molti cercano guide in italiano su come configurare il Kernel, per questo vorrei segnalare questo progetto (portato avanti da un mio amico) che traduce i menù e gli help di configurazione nella nostra lingua.

http://massimo.solira.org/pcikl/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Molto interessante, grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## piumeno

ottimo progetto

----------

## otaku

carino davvero  :Very Happy:  ma una domanda forse stupida... non potrebbero usare ufficialmente gettext?

----------

## emix

 *otaku wrote:*   

> non potrebbero usare ufficialmente gettext?

 

Me lo chiedo anch'io... evidentemente Torvalds non è d'accordo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luna80

grazie anche da parte mia!  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Davvero un'idea ottima. Complimenti al tuo amico.

----------

## power83

personalmente sono contrario all'idea.

un informatico deve sapere l'inglese necessariamente, e per essere precisi anche tutti giovani d'oggi.

----------

## mouser

Ottima idea!!!

Sono pienamento d'accordo su quanto detto da power83........ ma volevo fare solo un'appunto! Non tutti gli informatici sono ragazzi (o uomini) di un'età in cui si ha ancora la pazienza/voglia di imparare una lingua straniera.

Anche se non utilizza GNU/Linux (peccato), mio padre smanetta di brutto con i computer, andando a personalizzarsi pesantemente il proprio sistema! Lo utilizza tutti i giorni, e non sa l'inglese ne ha tempo/voglia di mettersi ad impararlo.

Quindi questo progetto può essere sicuramente molto molto utile.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

Davvero un'ottima idea..Fai i complimenti al tuo amico!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *power83 wrote:*   

> personalmente sono contrario all'idea.
> 
> un informatico deve sapere l'inglese necessariamente, e per essere precisi anche tutti giovani d'oggi.

 

Conosco l'inglese tecnico, riesco a leggere un howto in lingua inglese ma preferisco l'italiano, perche' e' la mia lingua e mi da sinceramente fastidio che sia considerata una lingua di seconda scelta.

Una persona a cui serve conoscere l'inglese come un'informatico e' giusto che lo conosca, tuttavia preferirei che ognuno sia maggiormente affezionato alla propria lingua d'origine.

Cavoli, e' una cosi' bella lingua, ricca di suoni cosi' affascinanti l'italiano, e vogliamo che un giovane preferisca l'inglese...

----------

## Lestaat

Io parlo correntemente l'inglese ma non mi farebbe affatto schifo trovare il bel menu in italiano.

Nonostante la mia conoscenza della lingua non poche volte mi sono ritrovato a fraintendere.

Ma soprattutto, chi l'ha detto che linux lo deve usare solo un informatico?

Anzi, francamente visti i "costi" di linux non vedo perchè un avvocato, un commercialista, una segretaria o un impiegato debbano scegliere Winzozz....

Parliamoci chiaro, l'unico motivo per cui ho ancora una partizione Win sul PC è unicamente per giocare con gioconi progettati praticamente solo per Win, altrimenti perchè dovrei?

----------

## Cazzantonio

io l'inglese lo parlo discretamente bene, e lo leggo sicuramente meglio... tuttavia l'italiano mi piace di più  :Wink: 

Che vuoi farci.... questione di gusti  :Razz: 

Ottimo progetto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## G2k

/me = 100% bilingue (IT/EN)

/me parla anche Francese e un po' di Giapponese:)

----------

## Panda

[SBORONE]Avete mica visto se c'e' un animale tra i traduttori?[/SBORONE]

 :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

Ottima iniziativa, direi. E' giusto conoscere l'inglese, ma è bello anche poter vedere un po' ovunque la propria.

Per anni mi sono costretto all'inglese per impararlo bene (PC totalmente inglesi, libri inglesi, etc.)...

Una volta raggiunto lo scopo, ho abilitato il locale italiano sul mio PC  :Very Happy: 

Sono un appassionato di lingue e come tale preferisco la mia, all'inglese senza calore e anima  :Very Happy: 

[SBORONE]/me bilingue al 90%,  in + 30% di spagnolo [/SBORONE]

...

/me che quasi quasi abilita il locale spagnolo e inizia a leggere libri spagnoli  :Very Happy: 

buon lavoro a chi porta avanti il progetto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Truzzone

Notizia

Link diretto

"Tengo a sottolineare il fatto che questa è la prima traduzione completa in lingua straniera"

Però  :Shocked: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> "Tengo a sottolineare il fatto che questa è la prima traduzione completa in lingua straniera"

 

"Tengo a sottolineare il fatto che ti ho mergiato il topic perché questo forum é troppo avanti e sa le news in anticipo  :Mr. Green: "

----------

## Truzzone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   "Tengo a sottolineare il fatto che questa è la prima traduzione completa in lingua straniera" 
> 
> "Tengo a sottolineare il fatto che ti ho mergiato il topic perché questo forum é troppo avanti e sa le news in anticipo "

 

Sorry non l'avevo proprio visto  :Exclamation: 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## starise

[quote="federico"] *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una persona a cui serve conoscere l'inglese come un'informatico e' giusto che lo conosca, tuttavia preferirei che ognuno sia maggiormente affezionato alla propria lingua d'origine.
> 
> Cavoli, e' una cosi' bella lingua, ricca di suoni cosi' affascinanti l'italiano, e vogliamo che un giovane preferisca l'inglese...

 

quoto in pieno!

----------

## RockSteady

ho emerso il kernel vanilla 2.6.10 ho scompattato la patch in /usr/src/linux do patch -p1 ma non succede niente il cursore non da segni di vita come si applica questa patch?

----------

## gutter

Dalla pagina man di patch:

```
NAME

       patch - apply a diff file to an original

SYNOPSIS

       patch [options] [originalfile [patchfile]]

      but usually just

       patch -pnum <patchfile
```

----------

## RockSteady

grazie gutter c sono riuscito  :Smile: 

----------

## jikko

 *Panda wrote:*   

> [SBORONE]Avete mica visto se c'e' un animale tra i traduttori?[/SBORONE]
> 
> 

 

si visto, quindi un grazie anche a te  oltre che a tutti gli altri sviluppatori  :Smile: 

/me conosco l' inglese tecnico, risco a legegre e capire gli howto e i manuali, ma preferiso dieci volte l' italiano.

un grazie di cuore  :Smile: 

----------

## innerbrain

Mi sono imbattuto in un sito che propone una patch per la modifica degli help del kernel...penso possa essere utile per chi ha difficoltà con l'inglese.

Il link è http://massimo.solira.org/pcikl/

Le traduzini vanno dal kernel 2.6.7 al 2.6.11

----------

## RockSteady

e già stato postato cmq grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Eh ehm...  :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-302315-highlight-traduzione.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del thread di innerbrain con questo.

----------

## xchris

Ottimo progetto anche se a onor del vero non lo userei mai.

Siamo d'accordo che la lingua Italiana sia bella ma sotto *Nix preferisco sempre l'inglese.

Troppe volte sono impazzito per capire la traduzione italiana quando in Inglese era elementare  :Laughing: 

Cmq e' giusto che per chi non mastichi molto l'inglese o per chi lo preferisca a priori, esista un progetto del genere.

Complimenti  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

